# Fight Magazine Rankings WTF.



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

> See Who Rules the MMA Landscape
> 
> At FIGHT! Magazine, we believe there is a need for a completely objective and unbiased ranking system for fighters to replace the myriad of subjective rankings that have become skewed, in many instances, by fighter popularity. In an effort to address this issue FIGHT! Magazine brings you its computerized rankings system.












Anyone knows how they come up with his, they differ substantially from most rankings.

I mean, no Miguel Torres and Shogun Rua both number 6 on their divisions. Bibiano Fernandez over Jose Aldo?

Cain and Stevenson at number 3? Florian who beat Stevenson at 13?

As far as i can tell they seem pretty much short memoried and based more than anything on very recent fights.

Then again if they are computarized they can only work with Victory, Method of Victory and Time.

For example in the before the Machida-Rua fight i had Rua at 5, Below Rampage, Evans and Griffin. Now i have him at 2 over all 3 because of his loss to Machida.

http://www.fightmagazine.com/mma-rankings/

It's still interesting nonetheless


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's like they tried TOO hard to have a different rankings list then everyone else and came up with some ridiculous results. To not have Miguel Torres or Rua up there is crazy.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

yea i was saying in another thread that Cain was ranked 3rd by fight mag. Now as many know im one of the biggest if not the biggest Brown Pride supporter on this forum and i think it's ridiculous he is ranked 3rd with only 2 signifigant wins against guys not in the top 10. But as i said before, rankings are fictional opinions, what guys do on a consistent basis is far more important. Beating a guy that undeservedly ranked high and once he faces the true top guys is proven not to belong isnt as impressive as beating guys that are consistently at or near the top more then once.

Rankings are biased, fake and sometimes outright ridiculous. I dont put too much stock into them at all because at the end of the day flash in the pan guys wont last at the top and washed up guys will move on down regardless of how many cans they beat once they start facing the top guys and losing it has to happen.

I really feel like the rankings are somehow manipulated by the hype train or just to make fights look better then they are to promote fights. Again how was big timmy a top 5 vs Fedor when he lost 2 of 3 fights coming in?? come on now. logic. 

oh just caught Mousasi ranked 3rd in LHW... i have a feeling alot of Fedor fans agree?? hahahaha (dont kill me im just joking)


----------



## Humblepie22 (Mar 10, 2009)

To have Koscheck ahead of Fitch is just retarded.

To not have Torres or Rua in the top 5 is just insane.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

this ranking blow. Torres should be number 1 bw. I dont give a shit if bowles beat him or not. Faber should be top five. Rua top 3. Jesus christ these suck big ol pee pee's


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

LMFAO at these rankings. The MW looks okay I guess (except that Maia beat Sonnen). The rest is laughably bad.


My favorite is Cain Valesquez as #3, haha.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Ya they obviously use a retarded formula


----------



## Bedrock (Oct 22, 2009)

MW is pretty close. But for both Hardy and Koscheck to be above Fitch is ridiculous. It should go GSP, Alves, Fitch, Koscheck, then Hardy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Horrible Rankings*

They got most of the number 1's correct but how is Barnett anywhere near number 5 with a third positive drug test?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> They got most of the number 1's correct but how is Barnett anywhere near number 5 with a third positive drug test?



Kanto... buddy...you gotta stop putting titles on your posts. Man it's obnoxious. haha


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Kanto... buddy...you gotta stop putting titles on your posts. Man it's obnoxious. haha


I like it a lot actually


----------



## jcc78 (Nov 16, 2009)

alright those rankings are a joke..everyone knows shogun is number 1 or number 2 LHW..wtf is rampage doing above shogun, shogun destroyed him in pride and rampage doesnt even fight anymore.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> They got most of the number 1's correct but how is Barnett anywhere near number 5 with a third positive drug test?


I don't see the correlation between failing drug tests and skill set. Barnett still has good stand up and a great ground game....even if he does **** up his cycles.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think they're that horrible. They use only recent fights which makes them very accurate in my view. Fact is Shogun lost to Machida so he should drop in rankings although the fight was very close. Can't say I disagree actually. These rankings are more of a "Who's the #1 contender?" instead of "Who's the best?" though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Another Problem*

Ok dude, I know that Sonnen has been on a role recently but I don't think a win against Yushin Okami recently gives him a number five ranking! Who has Okami actually beat in the UFC besides a washed up middleweight champion and lost to another former middleweight champion? Granted he had the last win against the current champ but that was by DQ! Nobody really took him seriously, though I did, and now everyone thinks that Sonnen is a big shot by beating him, I'm not buying it!


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Putting Joe stevonson at #3 lw is just retarded, hes not a top 10 right now, also Rogerio is not in the top 5 YET.

Those rankings are str8 wack


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

yikes!! those are terrible

when i was in the dentist today watching sports center, not sure whos rankings these were but they had top p4p going silva, gsp, aldo, then fedor, i thought that was bad but this is just awful


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Espn*

How is Aldo ranked above Fedor in the ESPN rankings?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jcc78 said:


> I dont think any fighter below 155 should even be considered for a pound for pound ranking because of the lack of good competition.



Not to mention that: slams, punches, and kicks aren't as powerful. There's almost no such thing as "puncher's chance" below 155 or even really at 155.

Like BJ said against Kenny, his hardest hits just simply didn't hurt enough, compared to even the 170lb guys.

So it's truly hard to test someone's chin, heart, etc at such a low weight - in MMA at least. Plus it's impossible to discuss whether Silva would be faster at 145, or if GSP would be too slow at HW, or if Aldo would have his speed and cardio if he was a LHW instead... That's why IMO you need to either be a smaller HW or move in classes to be P4P, otherwise you're just "top 145lb "top 205lb" fighter, not P4P. 

GSP is an exception but it's clear that he does NOT struggle against much bigger competition and there's a lot of talk of him moving up.



FTR I talk out of experience, in the past two years I've gone from the 145lb class to the 170lb class, and it's an INSANE difference. I'm lucky to have a frame (5'10, 71" reach) that can flux easily between so many weight classes, and I'm telling you, each class up is about 5x tougher.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*No Consideration*

I beg to differ with the idea that all fighters under 155 should not be considered for top 10 rankings cause they need to be recognized for their skills!


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

When guys like Anderson Silva are marvelling at the skills of Aldo..... enough said.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Anderson Silva*

There you go, guys like Aldo need admiration from bigger ranked guys and that disproves the guys point!


----------



## jcc78 (Nov 16, 2009)

alizio said:


> When guys like Anderson Silva are marvelling at the skills of Aldo..... enough said.


Anderson is just doing that because he feels sorry for him and isn't threatened by him because he's so small.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> There you go, guys like Aldo need admiration from bigger ranked guys and that disproves the guys point!


Aldo is great and very quick, but if he was really good he'd move up? 

It's like why BJ Penn never makes P4P rankings - clearly he can move up to 170 easily, but he just can swim with the sharks at welterweight. Could Aldo be competitive at a weight class that's way more stacked?


Guys at 205 right now are looking at a perfect time to jump in the P4P rankings - LHW is SO stacked that you have to be world class to even make a dent.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Aldo is great and very quick, but if he was really good he'd move up?
> 
> It's like why BJ Penn never makes P4P rankings - clearly he can move up to 170 easily, but he just can swim with the sharks at welterweight. Could Aldo be competitive at a weight class that's way more stacked?
> 
> ...


 so how is Fedor up there when the HW division is weaker then FW?? He could make 205 easily but he just cant swim with the sharks there??? lol same silly logic

Penn is clearly a natural LW, he doesnt look skinny whatsoever at that weight and doesnt walk around way bigger then that, im not sure about Aldo but he isnt a huge guy either.

Faber, Brown and Aldo are all world class by far, the top 3 there are better then the top 3 in HW imo. You talk as if these guys are some chumps, watch them throw down at FW, dudes on average have 10x the skill of the average HW so i dont know what you really talking about, if anything HW has always been the weakest division.

This "if you really good you should move up" thing is silly... BJ is the most dominating LW of all time, the same way Fedor is the most dominating HW of all time, except BJ's division is 10x tougher....

BTW BJ always makes the p4p rankings, unless your the one making the list apparently... hell theres another thread around here that is p4p... guess who is top 5?? BJ penn..... Aldo top 10.... lol


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> so how is Fedor up there when the HW division is weaker then FW?? He could make 205 easily but he just cant swim with the sharks there??? lol same silly logic
> 
> Penn is clearly a natural LW, he doesnt look skinny whatsoever at that weight and doesnt walk around way bigger then that, im not sure about Aldo but he isnt a huge guy either.
> 
> ...


LW being 10x tougher is absolutely crazy.

There's simply no way to argue that Sean Serk is touger than Ricardo Arona, or that Jens Pulver is tougher than Mark Coleman, or that Caol Uno is tougher than Crocop, or that Joe Stevenson is tougher than Nogueira, or that Kenny Florian is tougher than... well, basically anyone. It makes me laugh to re-read this paragraph, it's just such a ridiculous notion that somehow LWs are tougher or that the division is tougher. 

And keep in mind BJ has fought at 170lbs and 190lbs - he didn't look bad at 190 either. 

And Fedor is top of the P4P heap because 1.) he's NEVER lost in 31 fights and 2.) he routinely fights guys who would technically be 2, 3, 4 or more weightclasses above him.

And Aldo, Brown, and Faber are better than say: Fedor, Nog, and Barnett? (using the rankings here before Barnett lost his US license)


Fedor has KO power in both hands, is a black belt and world champion in Judo, a black belt and world champion in *****, and considered the #1 fighter in the world.

Nog is considered the #1 most dangerous MMA jiu jitsu fighter in the world by many publications, he has taught jiu jitsu to huge names who many of have never lost since receiving the lessons (Anderson Silva and JDS for example).

Barnett recently won the 2009 World No-Gi competition and has brutal KO power.

When champions at 145 move up to 155 and go to the UFC, they generally end up being a middle-tier fighter.

Tell ya what, have a few matches at 145 then move up to 170 and tell me which division is scarier. 



jcc78 said:


> because heavyweight is way more dangerous.You can actually get knocked out and seriously injured at heavyweight no matter the imaginary "lesser skill" you think they have.


Word.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

higher weight class does not = tougher, i dont know where your getting that from, sure, if somebody moves up a couple classes it's gonna be tough.... if somebody moves down a couple classes, it's gonna be tough, that's why we have divisions...

saying a LW is easier because not as many guys with KO is like saying HW is easier because the guys are much slower and less skilled?? Your gonna argue the HW division is more stacked then the LW??? Are you even serious?? You seem to have no respect for the smaller guys who are always more skilled (even in boxing).

You name Mark Coleman as one of the toughest HWs ever?? He isnt even a true HW.....

Fedor HAS lost.... whether you want to count the cut or the bogus decision vs Arona in Rings... he has lost. On his record and his in heart.

Look at the LW rankings... you got guys that are 10-1 near the bottom.... Frank Edgar 10-1 with 2 wins over big names (Sherk and Griffen) and multiple wins over top 20 guys (fisher, franca) and he is ranked 8th to 10th on most LW rankings... that's how damn tough that division is. In the HW division you can beat all cans and be ranked in the top 10 EASY, that's how bad that division is, but hell, if we are argueing that the HW division isnt the worst in all of mma historically, we have been watching a different sport.

1. B.J. Penn (14-5-1)
2. Shinya Aoki (22-4, 1 No Contest)
3. Eddie Alvarez (19-2)
4. Kenny Florian (11-4)
5. Tatsuya Kawajiri (25-5-2)
6. Diego Sanchez (21-2)
7. Gray Maynard (8-0, 1 No Contest)
8. Frankie Edgar (10-1)
9. Joachim Hansen (19-8-1)
10. Mizuto Hirota (12-3-1)

that's a murderers row, only WW is comparable.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Rankings*

This ranking comes pretty close to accurate!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> higher weight class does not = tougher, i dont know where your getting that from, sure, if somebody moves up a couple classes it's gonna be tough.... if somebody moves down a couple classes, it's gonna be tough, that's why we have divisions...
> 
> saying a LW is easier because not as many guys with KO is like saying HW is easier because the guys are much slower and less skilled?? Your gonna argue the HW division is more stacked then the LW??? Are you even serious?? You seem to have no respect for the smaller guys who are always more skilled (even in boxing).
> 
> ...


Man it's hard to argue with you, you have such a weird scattered knowledge of MMA. This is my last post regarding this until you educate yourself a little more.

If you really think that Kenny Florian, the #4 LW in the world, is at all as threatening as the #4 in ANY other weightclass, you're out of your mind. This is for *UFC perspective.*

*#4 at other weightclasses:*

HW: Nogueira. 'nuff said.
LHW: Rampage/Rashad
MW: Belfort
WW: Koscheck

If you seriously don't think those fighters are way more dangerous than Florian, you're out of your mind. They ALL have crazy strength (Let's see anyone at 155 and under powerbomb Arona?), KO power, unbelievable ground game, etc.


I think this discussion right now comes down to you not having ever fought. When I'm at 175~ I'm usually paired up with 180lb guys for sparring. I promise you, their kicks/punches/slams are 10x more devastating than anyone at 155lbs. I'd rather get hit square by a guy at 145ish than check a kick from a guy at 180. Your chin doesn't change because you go up or down in weight, but your power does. 

It's really simple, ask BJ Penn. Strikers at 155 simply aren't intimidating enough.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Man it's hard to argue with you, you have such a weird scattered knowledge of MMA. This is my last post regarding this until you educate yourself a little more.
> 
> If you really think that Kenny Florian, the #4 LW in the world, is at all as threatening as the #4 in ANY other weightclass, you're out of your mind. This is for *UFC perspective.*
> 
> ...


 again, higher weight class doesnt = tougher or more skilled. I dont care what low level fighting experience you have had, it's simply not true. I have fighting experience myself and i know it's not true. There are classes for a reason, not because the higher ones are better.... Kenny Florian IS a top fighter at 155, he would school your ass even if you came in at 175 or w/e you claim to be. Comparing the power of guys at LW is STUPID... and POINTLESS... you need to educate yourself 1st and foremost and stop coming across as a know it all, when you know very little.

Yes heavier guys hit harder.... guess what?? Smaller guys are faster and have more Cardio.... why cant guys make the huge cuts and dominate... guys everybody complains about like AJ and Alves?? Because it's just not that easy. Moving up weights isnt proof of being better.

Again, why should Fedor be up there when HW is by far the weakest division?? It's not even comparable... the best divisions are the two lightest divisions, LW and WW... just take a look... until you educate yourself on that and open your eyes and stop saying degrading things, your right it's pointless.

WW
LW
LHW
HW

thats how the divisions stack atm imo, HW has always been the worst and you give them the most credit cuz guys have KO power and are big?? LOL.... that's why real LHW can consistently go up and do damage and make title runs?? You dont see real LWs doing that in WW or natural WW doing that at MW....(i know you wanna say Silva but fact is, he is a natural LHW, him being at MW is just because his body type cuts so good).

So again... just like the "cain isnt ranked"... feel free to back pedal, insult me, then not post a damn thing when looking foolish again  im getting used to it.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Chileandude said:


>


This is pretty profoundly stupid. Repped for a bizarre find.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Featherweight Rank*

How is Norifumi "the Kid" Yamamoto still in the top 5? He hasn't done anything noteworthy recently, including loosing to rising star Joe Warren!


----------

